# Insecticide safe for kids



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Been looking at the threads that discuss insecticides. My lawn is being taken over by gnats and soon will be mosquito infested. I can read/understand about any herbicide label, but the insecticide labels confuse me. I just want to kill gnats.
Been reading about Bifen, but the label leads me to avoid it on my lawn.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I use Bifen all the time on my lawn and bushes etc. most of the granulars they make for bugs have Bifen in them as their active ingredient.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Uk0724 said:


> Been looking at the threads that discuss insecticides. My lawn is being taken over by gnats and soon will be mosquito infested. I can read/understand about any herbicide label, but the insecticide labels confuse me. I just want to kill gnats.
> Been reading about Bifen, but the label leads me to avoid it on my lawn.
> 
> Any ideas?


Take a look here for some info
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=9302
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=7473


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Thank you! Those threads were helpful.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

On another note I didnt even see the "pest control" discussion. I apologize for cluttering the wsg forum.

Rookie.....


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Lately, I have started using Permethrin with great results. Permethrin is a natural ingredient found in chrysanthemums flowers. The insecticide version is just a higher concentration that makes it last longer as the residual can handle some rain. It is labeled for a ton of uses and the actual label is really long/detailed. It is labeled for indoor/outdoor use, lawns, ornamentals, perimeter apps, structures - basically everything. It is also safe to treat fleas and ticks on dogs and can be applied directly to them - it can harm cats though. It is safe for animal houses such as barns or coops. The label doesn't seem to have a complete list of insects that it targets but I'm not sure of many that it doesn't kill. Anecdotally I have had great success with it. In my lawn this year I have only seen dead bugs including Japanese beetles and other flying insects. It's pretty cheap so I think it would be worth a try. I spray it everywhere - lawn, plants, perimeter, house foundation, windows, garage, all entrances to my house.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Uk0724 said:


> On another note I didnt even see the "pest control" discussion. I apologize for cluttering the wsg forum.
> 
> Rookie.....


No worries and welcome TLF! I moved it into the pest control forum :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

sportsman10 said:


> Lately, I have started using Permethrin with great results. Permethrin is a natural ingredient found in chrysanthemums flowers. The insecticide version is just a higher concentration that makes it last longer as the residual can handle some rain. It is labeled for a ton of uses and the actual label is really long/detailed. It is labeled for indoor/outdoor use, lawns, ornamentals, perimeter apps, structures - basically everything. It is also safe to treat fleas and ticks on dogs and can be applied directly to them - it can harm cats though. It is safe for animal houses such as barns or coops. The label doesn't seem to have a complete list of insects that it targets but I'm not sure of many that it doesn't kill. Anecdotally I have had great success with it. In my lawn this year I have only seen dead bugs including Japanese beetles and other flying insects. It's pretty cheap so I think it would be worth a try. I spray it everywhere - lawn, plants, perimeter, house foundation, windows, garage, all entrances to my house.


Permethrin is actually a synthetic Pyrethroid. It has been on the market way longer than Bifenthrin. Difference between Bifenthrin and Permethrin is how Permethrin has a rather fast knockdown of contacted insects. However, residual effect is slightly shorter than Bifenthrin. Permenthrin in a hand sprayer is fantastic for wasp nests.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I am researching what is mentioned above and will apply something soon, provided the gnats dont pack me away first.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Since kids don't play outside anymore, you can use anything. Most kids are on their cell phones and Nintendos.


----------

